# Upconverting component DVD players



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I read one of the links above (dvd player benchmark) and tried some of the movies (Galaxy Quest) and noticed the miserable performance of my current 'progressive scan' DVD player. 

Anyone have experience with the newer DVD players that can upconvert to 720 to 1080? (poor-man's HD).

I found this one for cheap ($89 at Circuit City): http://www.audioholics.com/ces/CEStransports/SamsungDVDHD1080p.php 

But, reading a review linked from Samsung's own site (http://www.samsung.com/pdf/dvdhd950_review.pdf) gave a pretty miserable review when it comes to artifacts.

So- anyone have experience with upconverting players- or ones that don't have artifacts... oh, and don't cost a boatload?


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

The OPPO OPDV971H gets great reviews - but is $200.

http://www.oppodigital.com/

http://www.dvdtalk.com/features/004343.html

http://ultimateavmag.com/dvdplayers/1105oppo/

I have one for multi-region/PAL discs, but as I use a seperate video scaler/convertor cannot give any comments on its video performance.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

I have the Oppo and like it very much the picture is really nice. The only problem I am having is not really related to the Oppo itself but I had to replace the light engine in my TV and have been having trouble calibrating everything. Everything seems to be darker with the new light engine.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

That oppo sounds interesting- can it output the high-def output on its components or only digital output?

Nevermind, no. (bleh)



> The oddest quirk, however, is that while the Oppo will provide 480p (plus those higher resolutions) from its DVI output, it will provide only 480i from its component outputs. In other words, it won't do progressive scan except via DVI.


Any other suggestions?


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

I found an upconverting DVD player for cheap at Circuit Sh^H^HCity. It doesn't upconvert components- but at $70 it is a bargain. 

It was a huge improvement over my Toshiba progressive player- I did the tests mentioned on the Benchmark (two Galaxy Quests scenes), as well as the chroma bug in Monsters Inc. and it was beautiful. If you get it, be sure to enable the progressive features in the menu.

http://reviews.cnet.com/Philips_DVP5960_37/4505-6463_7-31871079-2.html?tag=nav

I got it for $69, but the price now shows up as $79.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

This seems like a real bargain... least expensive I've seen by far.

I assume this is merely to hold you over until you decide on an HD player.


----------



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

My TV is older and only has Component Inputs, can I still use an upconverting player? I looked at the Oppo a while back and it had to be DVI.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

I'm not sure if they make one that will upconvert via component... maybe the Zenith DVB-318... but I'm not positive?


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

http://www.oppodigital.com/

Check out the above link - it's a little confusing but it looks like the new model upconverts via component also.]
For $149 it also has SACD and DVD-Audi0 - WOW, this is a steal at this price.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*



Sonnie said:


> This seems like a real bargain... least expensive I've seen by far.
> 
> I assume this is merely to hold you over until you decide on an HD player.


Yes- I should mention to heed the warnings at the start of the DVD Player benchmark (links above) because once you read about the artifacts you won't be able to watch a movie that has them. I read it, and two days later had a new DVD player.

No, this player does not do upconverting via the component outputs (I don't have a digital input into my projector), which seems lame, but I guess since the upconverting is all digital they saved $$ by having a simpler D/A on the box. My analog projector does scaling anyway, but all digital upconverting should be better. I'll take a look at the Oppo again.

As far as my HD player- it'll be the PS/3. BluRay is a better technology and the PS/3 outputs via component- from what I've read they'll be subsidizing the price which will make it cheaper than a pure player.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*



Phil M said:


> http://www.oppodigital.com/
> 
> Check out the above link - it's a little confusing but it looks like the new model upconverts via component also.]
> For $149 it also has SACD and DVD-Audi0 - WOW, this is a steal at this price.


No, from reading it will not upconvert any CSS DVD over Component. Because of that- and at twice the price of the Philips, it doesn't seem like such a deal...:dontknow:


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*



toecheese said:


> I found an upconverting DVD player for cheap at Circuit Sh^H^HCity. It doesn't upconvert components- but at $70 it is a bargain.
> 
> It was a huge improvement over my Toshiba progressive player- I did the tests mentioned on the Benchmark (two Galaxy Quests scenes), as well as the chroma bug in Monsters Inc. and it was beautiful. If you get it, be sure to enable the progressive features in the menu.
> 
> ...


Also- it can be region-freed: http://www.videohelp.com/dvdhacks.php?select=Philips+DVP+5960


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*



Sonnie said:


> I'm not sure if they make one that will upconvert via component... maybe the Zenith DVB-318... but I'm not positive?


Yes, the Zenith does upconvert with the original firmware (at least that's what it says in another forum).


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

Ack! :rant: 

It appears that my Philips DVP 5960- despite those other features... doesn't do DTS?! I've not heard of a player that does digital output, but won't pass on the DTS signal. The manual makes no mention of it, and when I enabled it in a movie, I get nothing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

Hey, check out Costco for their Toshiba SD-K860. I have one and it worked great. I upgraded to a Denon 756s for the SACD and DVD-A features. It's $78 and yes it has a fiber optic output! Plus HDMI and it handles DivX files.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*



toecheese said:


> Ack! :rant:
> 
> It appears that my Philips DVP 5960- despite those other features... doesn't do DTS?! I've not heard of a player that does digital output, but won't pass on the DTS signal. The manual makes no mention of it, and when I enabled it in a movie, I get nothing.



Usually, if a player isn't passing DTS, it means that the player's digital audio output has to be changed from "PCM" to "Bitstream" or "PCM/Bitstream" in the player's setup menu.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

Thank- I went down that road and tried, but no, it doesn't do DTS- period. Weird, eh?


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*



toecheese said:


> Thank- I went down that road and tried, but no, it doesn't do DTS- period. Weird, eh?


Extremely. Are you using Toslink or coax for digital output, or HDMI output? I've read that other players have limitations with the sound formats they output over HDMI, and this one may be like that.:dontknow:


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

Aha! Looks like you may need to upgrade your player's firmware! Check out this link, and read the user comments down toward the bottom of the page:
http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers.php?DVDnameid=7060&Search=Search& :T


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

I have a Zenith DVB318 with the initial firmware, and I can confirm that it does indeed upconvert over component. Be aware that later units shipped with firmware that improves the unit's picture over DVI, but also knocks out the upconversion over component. There is original firmware for a Canadian-market LG player (identical to the Zenith except for badging and its splash screen) available that restores the component upconversion, but reduces DVI PQ. It also installs the LG splash screen. Since my Mits bigscreen is component-only, the original firmware works great for me. 

I understand from posts on another forum that the later Zenith DVB418 can also be made to upconvert over component using hacked firmware, and that Macrovision and HDCP can also be turned off. Supposedly, the same remote keystroke sequence can be used to shut off Macrovision and HDCP on the 318 as well, but I haven't tried it. 

What I find absolutely ridiculous is that the specs for both HD-DVD and Blu-ray allow for output of true HD material over component (unless the HCT token is invoked), but both will only allow upconversion of standard DVDs over HDMI. :coocoo: You'd think the DVD consortium would relax that a bit seeing as how their applecart could be overturned by one or both of these formats....:scratch:


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

Great find on that new firmware- I'll give it a try tonight. 

Yeah, that whole DVD not-allowed-to-upconvert is bizarre. My PC does it, no problem. I'm going HTPC soon, so I won't really care soon.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*



toecheese said:


> Great find on that new firmware- I'll give it a try tonight.
> 
> Yeah, that whole DVD not-allowed-to-upconvert is bizarre. My PC does it, no problem. I'm going HTPC soon, so I won't really care soon.



I can help you in this field when you are ready to make this leap.

~Bob


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

Wooohoooo! Major kudos to rollsroyce- that firmware did it! I now have DTS! I wrote a review of this player in our forums that I'll update.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*



toecheese said:


> Wooohoooo! Major kudos to rollsroyce- that firmware did it! I now have DTS! I wrote a review of this player in our forums that I'll update.


Thanks, tc! Glad I was of service. :bigsmile:


----------



## whatthedileo (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Upconverting DVD players*

I just read an OPPO review that mocked the audio quality from the digital output. I am not an audio grand-master, but aren't they 'shooting the messenger'? I would love a detailed eanation of how a DVD player's optical output can either make or break music quality. The only answer I could imagine is if a unit produced tons of 'read errors' it would use up a lot of its oversampling to compensate, perhaps throttling the useable music data going to your receiver? Other than that, I think of optical digital cable as a data cable - it doesn't color, affect, or change - it merely transfers original source material data bits.

Should I get a Fujitsu hard-drive so my MP3's sound more vibrant?


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

(edited title)

I'm still on the lookout for an upconverting component dvd player- and finally found one.

http://www.engadget.com/2006/10/10/neodigits-announces-the-helios-h4000-hd-upscaling-dvd-player/

However... they don't sell it in the USA. 

Anyone know if there's a hack for the Oppo 971 to let you do upconverted component?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

hmmmmm


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Question about the firmware upgrade for the LG units. Do you have to burn it to a DVD or will a CD do?

Thanks


----------

